# Close Cable Pulley Ripping From Wall



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone have instructions on how to disconnect the slide pulley system? I have two sheared bolts that hold the bracket to the wall and I need to disconnect it so I can replace the bolts.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

MiltonDan said:


> Does anyone have instructions on how to disconnect the slide pulley system? I have two sheared bolts that hold the bracket to the wall and I need to disconnect it so I can replace the bolts.


Accu Slide Service Manual link

Installation Manual link


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Gaffer222 said:


> Does anyone have instructions on how to disconnect the slide pulley system? I have two sheared bolts that hold the bracket to the wall and I need to disconnect it so I can replace the bolts.


Accu Slide Service Manual link

Installation Manual link
[/quote]


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Gaffer222 said:


> Does anyone have instructions on how to disconnect the slide pulley system? I have two sheared bolts that hold the bracket to the wall and I need to disconnect it so I can replace the bolts.


Accu Slide Service Manual link

Installation Manual link
[/quote]

Thanks, I tackled this job today. Followed instructions and disconnected all the slide cables, removed the bracket and cheap piece of wood it was mounted to. Removed the remainder of the screws that were sheared off. Made new mounting plate from better quality plywood and reinstalled the whole thing with new hardware. Took a few hours to complete but it's all back together and working now.
Thanks for the manuals.
Dan


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Nothing is more satisfying than a job well done!







Congrats on your persistence.


----------

